# Arrabbiata



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

E anche delusa si. Soprattutto.
Sono ancora in evoluzione quindi non so se questa incazzatura/delusione evolverà in Uragano Tebe o nel mio solito modo di farmi scivolare addosso le cose e archiviare.
Fino ad un ora fa ero in ebollizione.
Ho aperto la mia mail e ho scritto una mailaccia indirizzata Manager.
Senza filtri. Totalmente. Senza. Filtri.
Poi l'ho riletta.
L'ho corretta.
L'ho riletta.
Aggiunto cose.
Riletta.
Tolto altre.
E l'ho messa nelle bozze.
A galleggiare, in attesa di capire. Se mandarla. Lasciare perdere.
No. Lasciare perdere no.
Perchè ciò che è scritto, ad ora, voglio che lui lo sappia.

Giovedi ci siamo visti.
Bacio sulla fronte, sulla bocca...
Poi un pò...lontano...
Venerdì mi aveva scritto che per lunedi pomeriggio, oggi, non voleva darmi false speranze eccetera.
E io avevo risposto di vivere sereno e avrei aspettato. "il miracolo"

Stamattina mi alzo. In tutta calma.
Nessuna mail da lui. All'una ancora niente.
E già mi sono irritata.
Sapeva che aspettavo. 3 minuti per mandarmi una mail, un sms, o un piccione viaggiatore sarebbe stato. Cortese. Perchè è ovvio che non siamo una coppia di amanti normali. C'è uno scambio emotivo molto forte. Quindi.
Mi aspetto il tuo cazzo di sms.
Io l'avrei fatto.
Sono uscita e glielo mandato io.
Previsioni?
Lui. Pessime...
Ok...non è un no, secco. In qualsiasi modo però avvertimi.

Sono andata al mio bar. Mi sono presa un caffè con Giacomo e _sapevo_ che non avrei visto Manager.
Stavo cominciando a sentirmi...arrabbiata.
Sopporto abbastanza da lui perchè nonostante il caratteraccio, l'egoismo e l'egocentrismo è comunque una persona che ai miei occhi vale molto,che ha avuto il grosso pregio di modulare i suoi modi con me e di riflesso con il mio team...però...oggi. Tolleranza zero.

Alle 17 ricevo questo sms.
_Mia cara scusami ma per il momento è necessario che ci mettiamo il cuore  in pace.
Incasinatissimo e con la testa altrove._
Ho riletto il messaggio due volte e mi sono immediatamente sbafata tre baci perugina.
Mi si è aperto il panorama delle sfighe.
La sua malattia. Sta male. Parigi. La moglie lo ha beccato...
Poi ho preso un respiro e ho detto...no...non è...normale. Che cazzo di messaggio è?
Ho risposto.
_D'accordo. ma mia cara no._
Nessuna risposta.
Poi quasi un ora dopo.
_Principessa, ci sei?_
Io Si, "testa altrove".
Lui._Cosa sarebbe. la prima sceneggiata?_

Ho sentito l'istinto del sangue.
Ma cosa sei, cretino? ma per chi mi hai presa? Dopo quasi un anno che ci conosciamo e dopo tutto...
Ho risposto.
_No, non è negli standard della situazione. E le rarissime volte che faccio sceneggiate la gente se ne accorge. Ironeggiavo._
la sua risposta mi ha freddata.
_perdonami ma mi manca lo spirito per capire la tua ironia.
Sperando tu non mi faccia mai una sceneggiata...considerato il nostro status e la situazione._

Dopo l'attimo di gelo mi è salita la carogna. E poi la delusione.
Sottile. Pesante. Alla...Pensavo fosse amore e invece era un calesse.
ma come puoi dirmi sperando tu non mi faccia mai una sceneggiata...Status...situazione.
Mi si è arricciato lo stomaco.
_Mi hai offesa. L'ironia era per capire se testa altrove era riferito alla tua salute, a tua moglie o che ne so.
Mi sono un pò preoccupata. L'avrei fatto con chiunque.
Cristo manager..._

Scusami. Scusami davvero e che sono talmente arrabbiato e cattivo in questo periodo che non faccio differenze. E azzanno senza pensare.

Ma ormai avevo le sinapsi con le saracinesche abbassate. 
Avvertivo solo fastidio.
E fastidio. A ancora fastidio.
Perchè non è la sua salute. O la moglie che lo sta sgamando.
E che hai deciso di finire la storia per tutti i tuoi motivi e mi va bene...
Ma non puoi...cioè...
Sceneggiate? testa altrove? 
Ho risposto
_Ora il messaggio è chiaro. Buona serata_

Manager rimane manager, ma l'uomo stasera mi ha delusa moltissimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2012)

Se pensi che lui voglia chiudere la storia, avrai i tuoi motivi.

Ma, Tebuzz, io ho letto un uomo incasinato e di cattivo umore, un pò troppo perso nelle sue cose per rendersi conto che tu stavi aspettando.

Tu intanto coltivavi il tuo personale malumore per l'incontro sfumato... ohi, è normale... aspetti qualcosa di bello, ci pensi, la voglia sale, te lo vedi sfumare minuto dopo minuto, c'è la delusione... ti aspetti almeno che lui manifesti una pari delusione, un dispiacere...
Ti sei anche preoccupata.
E lui non ha colto.

Ma si è scusato.

Davvero, io vedo solo due nervosismi che si scontrano.
Tu sei elettrica.

Me lo vedo già, l'interno della testa di manager: "ma perchè se la prende... io le avevo pur detto che non promettevo nulla per lunedì pomeriggio!"

Funzione Manager... non è scritto in agenda, quindi non c'è bisogno di "disdire in modo appropriato".

Scusami se mi permetto... aspetta 24 ore prima di mandare mail di fuoco. Fai sempre a tempo, se l'incazzatura permane...

Ti mando tanti baci perugina virtuali...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebina calmati...io non ci ho letto la parola fine nei suoi messaggi..... dai su fatti una bella dormita  
un bacio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Maggio 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## Cattivik (8 Maggio 2012)

Sms gran bella invenzione... immediati... li puoi mandare quasi sempre... però hanno due grandi difetti...

1 Li usiamo troppo spesso e senza accorgecene anche quando li usiamo per cose "particolari" non cambiamo registro e spesso senza volerlo comunichiamo l'esatto contario di quello che abbiamo in testa o siamo fraintesi.

2 I loro pregi "immediati" e "li puoi mandare quasi sempre" spesso ci inducono a pensare che ci siano dovuti... Vero certe volte ci sono dovuti... ma non sempre...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy, Nausicaa..
Ok..non sui legge la fine della storia ma ci sono dei limiti. Per come sono fatta io ieri lo ha superato.
La parola sceneggiate mi ha fatto salire il sangue alla testa.
Sarò strana. Mi incazzerò per delle minchiate, però..delle sue scusa me ne frego.
Anche perchè sono scuse  come dire,..estemporanee.
Non è che ce lo ha ordinato il medico di portare avanti sta "relazione"
Da ieri mi sembra immensamente faticoso, soprattutto il circo emotivo.
E non ne vale davvero la pena.
Anche perchè veramente mi ha "toccata" in negativo con sta roba delle sceneggiate.
Comunque...oggi altra giornata full di lavoro...e la mia delusione è invariata da ieri, almeno non sono più incazzata.
Speriamo duri


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2078 ha detto:
			
		

> Sms gran bella invenzione... immediati... li puoi mandare quasi sempre... però hanno due grandi difetti...
> 
> 1 Li usiamo troppo spesso e senza accorgecene anche quando li usiamo per cose "particolari" non cambiamo registro e spesso senza volerlo comunichiamo l'esatto contario di quello che abbiamo in testa o siamo fraintesi.
> 
> ...


Sul punto uno hai ragione, ma..se un sms te lo manda uno sconosciuto puoi anche fraintendere ma...no.
Io mi sono fissata sulla parola sceneggiata.
Ho scritto gli sms pari pari...e dopo un anno che ci conosciamo non può dirmi che posso fare sceneggiate.
Il punto due...niente sarebbe successo senza poi il proseguo.
Posso irritarmi finchè voglio perchè non mi avverte, ma avevo capito che era nella merda.
Non è stato quello.
Ribatto li.
Il nostro status  e la nostra posizione. Spero tu non mi faccia mai sceneggiate.
No. Non lo accetto.
Sms o meno.


----------



## Cattivik (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2080 ha detto:
			
		

> Sul punto uno hai ragione, ma..se un sms te lo manda uno sconosciuto puoi anche fraintendere ma...no.
> Io mi sono fissata sulla parola sceneggiata.
> Ho scritto gli sms pari pari...e dopo un anno che ci conosciamo non può dirmi che posso fare sceneggiate.
> Il punto due...niente sarebbe successo senza poi il proseguo.
> ...


In effetti rileggiendo non posso che darti ragione... il neretto... è come dire... "Si ti conosco ma mi fai ancora un poco paura... non mi fido ciecamente di te..."

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Cara Tebe..vedi??come sempre ci azzecco..immodestamente..tu sei innamorata e molto di lui,assolutamente non ricambiata.manager fa'come il sottoscritto,cerca la scopata e stop,e tu ci sei cascata.Poco tempo fa'mi ha'''cazziato''perche'scrissi''siete coppia clandestina''...''coppia??ma figurati..solo sesso''ahahahhahhh.vedo...ora lo scrivi apertamente che siete,anzi scusa la crudezza,vorresti tu,manager con il cavolo,coppia clandestina...

Ora vuole che tu ti levi dalle cosidette....e se hai un po'di orgoglio fallo...quello se si scoccia penso impieghi 2 sec a mandarti..ritirati cion signorilita'.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2081 ha detto:
			
		

> In effetti rileggiendo non posso che darti ragione... il neretto... è come dire... "Si ti conosco ma mi fai ancora un poco paura... non mi fido ciecamente di te..."
> 
> Cattivik


Infatti...e non la digerisco.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2082 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Tebe..vedi??come sempre ci azzecco..immodestamente..tu sei innamorata e molto di lui,assolutamente non ricambiata.manager fa'come il sottoscritto,cerca la scopata e stop,e tu ci sei cascata.Poco tempo fa'mi ha'''cazziato''perche'scrissi''siete coppia clandestina''...''coppia??ma figurati..solo sesso''ahahahhahhh.vedo...ora lo scrivi apertamente che siete,anzi scusa la crudezza,vorresti tu,manager con il cavolo,coppia clandestina...
> 
> Ora vuole che tu ti levi dalle cosidette....e se hai un po'di orgoglio fallo...quello se si scoccia penso impieghi 2 sec a mandarti..ritirati cion signorilita'.


Lothar...dici tutto e il contrario di tutto. Due post fa hai scritto che lui era innamorato e io dovevo scappare, ma le cose sono più semplici del film che ti sei fatto.
Da parte mia c'è solo una grande delusione che lui abbia potuto pensare che potessi fare una sceneggiata.
Non mi frega un cazzo del resto.
E lui non cerca la scopata e stop. 
Non cerca nemmeno la scopata. E' un fedele. Non è come noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

che dirti Tebe, mi dispiace che si sia permesso di trattarti così, non mi sembri affatto una persona da sceneggiate, anzi. O vuole farti allontanare  o è ancora più stronzo di quanto me lo figurassi. E io me lo figuravo parecchio stronzo, in verità.


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2012)

Io penso sia probabilmente molto molto incasinato
Ma il richiamo alla sceneggiata non mi è piaciuto x niente
Come se tebe fosse una gelosa che sta x sclerare al suo diniego

X favore
Un po’ di gambe e correre a sto qui male non farebbero
X me


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2085 ha detto:
			
		

> che dirti Tebe, mi dispiace che si sia permesso di trattarti così, non mi sembri affatto una persona da sceneggiate, anzi. O vuole farti allontanare  o è ancora più stronzo di quanto me lo figurassi. E io me lo figuravo parecchio stronzo, in verità.


Infatti non sono una persona da sceneggiate, manco per niente.
E se lo avete capito voi che mi leggete e basta nonostante le mie impuntate...
Da lui è intollerabile.
Ed è ancora più intollerabile che abbia la presunzione che non sia successo niente perchè si fa scudo di "Io sono fatto così"

Un cazzo.
Io non sono tua moglie.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

rosa3;bt2086 ha detto:
			
		

> Io penso sia probabilmente molto molto incasinato
> Ma il richiamo alla sceneggiata non mi è piaciuto x niente
> Come se tebe fosse una gelosa che sta x sclerare al suo diniego
> 
> ...


Infatti correrà.
Gli orgogliosi mi stanno sulle palle.


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2012)

..e anche gli egocentrici


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

rosa3;bt2089 ha detto:
			
		

> ..e anche gli egocentrici


Tranne quelli "simpaticamente egocentrici" come me!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

rosa3;bt2089 ha detto:
			
		

> ..e anche gli egocentrici


cara Rosa..io lo capisco perche'sono come lui,immodesto..egocentrico...bravo a comandare,e al suo posto farei lo stesso.Vedi Ross lui ha capito che Tebe e'cotta,e la cucina a puntino...senza sminuirla..penso che per uno cosi',abituato a comandare,e fare correre,sia un..passeggiata....e'vero Tebe ha ragione,2 post fa'avevo scritto''e'innamorato''....no..ragionando bene,fa'come faccio....io.

Tebe per lui e'come C per me..un giochino senza sentimento..ma lui come me vuole giocarci da solo...ma solo per senso di proprieta'..insomma e'come un'auto..una bici..capito??sempre senza offesa...


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2093 ha detto:
			
		

> cara Rosa..io lo capisco perche'sono come lui,immodesto..egocentrico...bravo a comandare,e al suo posto farei lo stesso.Vedi Ross lui ha capito che Tebe e'cotta,e la cucina a puntino...senza sminuirla..penso che per uno cosi',abituato a comandare,e fare correre,sia un..passeggiata....e'vero Tebe ha ragione,2 post fa'avevo scritto''e'innamorato''....no..ragionando bene,fa'come faccio....io.
> 
> Tebe per lui e'come C per me..un giochino senza sentimento..ma lui come me vuole giocarci da solo...ma solo per senso di proprieta'..insomma e'come un'auto..una bici..capito??sempre senza offesa...


No Lothar. Non sei come lui. 
Ma comunque non ha importanza. Ognuno si fa la sua idea.
Non la penso come te e la sto vivendo.
L'amore o le cotte non centrano nulla. Il discorso è molto diverso.
Ma ripeto. Liberi tutti di vedere qualsiasi cosa nelle cose che scrivo.
Ci mancherebbe


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Cara tebe una curiosita'...che tu lo conosca  ed io no ok..ma scusa come fai a sapere che non sono come lui...se manco ci conosciamo???


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2095 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara tebe una curiosita'...che tu lo conosca  ed io no ok..ma scusa come fai a sapere che non sono come lui...se manco ci conosciamo???


Per lo stesso discorso che tu dici che lui è come te e manco vi conoscete.
Ti sei fatto un idea precisa e io anche.
Da quello che leggo di te non c'è nulla che mi ricordi Manager.
Tu sei sicuro, cazzuto, un traditore.
Lui nella vita normale è un timido. Ma molto timido. E' chiuso. Chiusissimo e ragiona da NON traditore.
La "gentilezza" che io e lui ci dimostriamo tu la vedi come cotta ma io non la vedo così.
Perchè lui vive le cose non come te.
Siete come il giorno e la notte.
E


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Mi sfati un mito..ho sempre pensato che fosse razza tosta in tutto..invece addidrittura timido??strano..uno che comanda tanta gente...io poi cosi'lo sono diventato..oggi sono riuscito ad avere un cell da tipa da chat,e mentre le parlavo..mi chiedevo..ma che cavolo stai facendo??non la conosci nemmeno ela tratti come vecchia amica...ahahahah.

non ti preoccupare Tebe sei una bellissima donna...come l'ultima battuta del film panettone di De SIca quest'anno,,dico..morto un papi se ne fa un'altro...ne trovi cara mia...eccome!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2097 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sfati un mito..ho sempre pensato che fosse razza tosta in tutto..invece addidrittura timido??strano..uno che comanda tanta gente...io poi cosi'lo sono diventato..oggi sono riuscito ad avere un cell da tipa da chat,e mentre le parlavo..mi chiedevo..ma che cavolo stai facendo??non la conosci nemmeno ela tratti come vecchia amica...ahahahah.
> 
> non ti preoccupare Tebe sei una bellissima donna...come l'ultima battuta del film panettone di De SIca quest'anno,,dico..morto un papi se ne fa un'altro...ne trovi cara mia...eccome!!


Lothar..grazie per il "bellissima donna" e non sono preoccupata di non trovare altro.
Il genere rachitico con microtette carampana attizza ( e a volte non me lo spiego) ma il punto non è scopare in giro.
Il punto è che dopo eoni di fedeltà ho tradito. Ho pensato di avere trovato uno che con tutti i suoi limiti e le sue paturnie potesse essere almeno quasi pari a Mattia.
Pensavo ne valesse la pena la pena a livello mentale (perchè fisico va beh...).
Cioè..ho messo in gioco la mia storia, la mia fedeltà, ho rischiato riponendo in lui massima fiducia anche quando mordeva.
E ti assicuro che sul lavoro morde. Morde di brutto anche me.
Ma andava bene. Perchè avevo fiducia in lui.

Allo stato dei fatti ho toppato giudizio.
E mi rode.
Tanto.

Sceneggiate io...
Minchia non riesco a togliermelo dalla mente.
Sceneggiate.
Ma vai a farti fottere. (non tu Lothar...manager...e in più c'è pure Pupillo che...)


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

Ma Tebe ......
Sei seria o scherzi???

Da una come te non mi aspettavo uan cosa del genere ....
Uffi sempre stì cavolo di sms....
Stè cavolo di aspettative .....
Stò cavolo di tutto.....
Tebe sei uoma o donna ????
Siamo uomini o soldati????.....


----------



## Eliade (8 Maggio 2012)

Allora, tanto per incominciare io leggo nel tuo comportamento un interesse per questa relazione decisamente troppo, troppo, troppo, troppo alto.
Stai qui, da qualche giorno, ad incazzarti per colpa di manager...e per cosa? Per mezza scopata malfatta. 
Dici che ti stai scocciando, hai decisamente un livello di sopportazione troppo alto, per quello che hai sempre detto sulla vostra relazione.
Tebe se questo non ti fa riflettere, io davvero non capisco cosa possa farlo. 

Nel suo comportamento (leggasi non farmi sceneggiate etc.) ci leggo _quasi  _come se lui avesse pensato che TU fossi innamorata di lui, decisamente troppo presa e troppo pretenziosa. Sta vedendo in te quello che tu non credi di essere.
Tebe, te lo avevo già detto in precedenza, potrebbe davvero essere un momento lavorativo intenso, ma io ho come la sensazione, ancora, che lui non la stia assolutamente vivendo come credi tu.



.....................................


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2101 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora, tanto per incominciare io leggo nel tuo comportamento un interesse per questa relazione decisamente troppo, troppo, troppo, troppo alto.
> Stai qui, da qualche giorno, ad incazzarti per colpa di manager...e per cosa? Per mezza scopata malfatta.
> Dici che ti stai scocciando, hai decisamente un livello di sopportazione troppo alto, per quello che hai sempre detto sulla vostra relazione.
> Tebe se questo non ti fa riflettere, io davvero non capisco cosa possa farlo.
> ...


Mi sono sempre incazzata per colpa di manager.
Mi sto incazzando da un anno con lui, fa parte del nostro rapporto maschio essere fisici e incazzosi.

Ma al di la di tutto...non mi interessa nemmeno più approfondire i perchè e i per come.
Sono delusa da lui come uomo.
Di tutto il resto davvero non me ne fotte niente.
Non ci sto male Eliade come se lui fosse una persona a cui tengo troppo.

E doppiamente delusa se lui ha visto nei miei modi "gentili" e scherzosi qualcosa in più.
Sono una persona avvolgente nella vita, non fisicamente, ma nei modi.
Calmo le belve, è una mia particolarità

E se lui che mi vede spesso e con cui c'è più un rapporto a 360 gradi ha frainteso questi miei comportamenti...beh....ancora peggio.
Vuol dire che proprio è talmente pieno di se stesso che non si rende conto di alcuni suoi limiti.

La mia delusione rimane.
Che non è un sogno romantico infranto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena;bt2100 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Tebe ......
> Sei seria o scherzi???
> 
> Da una come te non mi aspettavo uan cosa del genere ....
> ...


Sono delusa Luna.
Mi ha delusa profondamente.
Non posso dire che mi ha lasciata indifferente perchè il fatto che lui pensi io possa fare una sceneggiata mi ha davvero...disturbata.

Non è una tragedia e infatti sono tranquilla. Scherzo e cazzeggio di la nel forum e oggi non ho nessuna pecola.

Mi passa ovvi8amente perchè non è una tragedia, stanotte ho dormito bene eccetera.
Non è una delusione romantica.
E' una delusione proprio come uomo.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebina fai come Lotharuccio tuo,,ascolta sn qua'che aspetto che la testina di c....o C mi dica a che ora debbo andarla a prendere piu'tardi,e da ieri che non la sento..pensi mi strappi i capelli   no???sms di 1 riga..dimmi l'ora nn ci 6 solo te...e se nn risponde chisse ne frega....
anche perche'devi sapere che con una certa P....hahahhhhaha.a.t salut


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2012)

Ho un amico, il ragazzo più dolce, carino e disponibile di tutto il mondo.
Un bambolotto nelle mani del mio gruppo di amiche.
Quello anche da tiranneggiare un poco, con affetto, da sfruttare per la sua remissività e dolcezza.
Un pasticcino. A cui vogliamo tutte un bene dell'anima.
Gliene abbiamo combinate di tutti i colori.
Ci facevamo preparare e portare il pranzo all'università.

Un giorno al bar ho preso il suo bicchiere d'acqua e ho bevuto senza chiedergli prima il permesso. 
Si è arrabbiato, e molto. Ovviamente gli ho chiesto scusa.

Rispetto a tutto quello che gli facevamo non era nulla. Ma a lui appariva come una grande mancanza di rispetto (a me no, tra amiche lo facevamo senza problemi)
Ovviamente mi sono scusata e non l'ho fatto più.

Quello che volevo dire, è che per ognuno di noi esiste un qualcosa che rappresenta la soglia di sopportazione, che sia un atteggiamento o frase o quello che vuoi, realmente offensivo, o che sia una specie di tabu' solo per noi.

Ho un grande rispetto per la sensibilità di ognuno, ma dall'esterno, a me personalmente, quello scambio ha parlato solo di un uomo infastidito, neanche da te ma dalla giornata.
Spero che ritorni nella tua stima. Se lo meritasse ovviamente.


----------



## Cattivik (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2083 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti...e non la digerisco.


Ti ci vuole l'ammazza Man.. Ehmmm ammazza caffè !

Limoncello? Braulio? Branca menta?

Cattivik ( super... Solo alcolico...)


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2110 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho un amico, il ragazzo più dolce, carino e disponibile di tutto il mondo.
> Un bambolotto nelle mani del mio gruppo di amiche.
> Quello anche da tiranneggiare un poco, con affetto, da sfruttare per la sua remissività e dolcezza.
> Un pasticcino. A cui vogliamo tutte un bene dell'anima.
> ...


Hai ragione Nausicaa è stato un pò un cozzarsi di sensibilità diverse ma mi è sceso.
Non riesco a trovargli questa volta una scusante.
Anche perchè...oltre alla sceneggiata...non ha nemmeno preso in considerazione che con la sua frase 2Altro per la testa" io avrei pensato immediatamente alla cosa peggiore, ovvero la sua salute.
Ma che razza di persona crede io sia? 
Non sono certo Teresa di Calcutta , ma nemmeno una jena idiota che si incazza perchè non si va in motel sapendo benissimo la situazione lavorativa.
Indipendentemente da quello che ognuno legge nello scambio di sms io ho letto un limite che non doveva essere varcato. per come sono fatta io.
Mi sento come il tuo amico.
La _sceneggiata_ è un pò come il bicchiere d'acqua, è vero...ma....
Vediamo come la elaboro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

ti servirebbe un corso accelerato per comprendere i maschi ... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2171 ha detto:
			
		

> ti servirebbe un corso accelerato per comprendere i maschi ... :rotfl:


Questo mi interessa!
Secondo te non ho capito una cippa?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Ma Eliado che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2177 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Eliado che fine ha fatto?


A mio avviso si è reso conto che gli eventi avrebbero risolto da soli la questione, quindi si è tratto da parte in passiva osservazione.


----------

